# Requiem Mass - what is the main objection?



## Eoghan (Aug 23, 2011)

My understanding of the requiem mass is that the mass is somehow directed at the deceased, somehow transferring "merit" to them. Is this correct?

I have Catholic relatives on one side of the family so will probably come up against this sooner or later.


----------



## jambo (Aug 23, 2011)

The belief is that the more masses said for the deceased then the less time they will stay in purgatory. Its quite unfair really if the deceased was unpopular or didn't know too many people! As in almost all things Catholic, the book of Hebrews demolishes Catholicism brick by brick.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 23, 2011)

jambo said:


> The belief is that the more masses said for the deceased then the less time they will stay in purgatory. Its quite unfair really if the deceased was unpopular or didn't know too many people! As in almost all things Catholic, the book of Hebrews demolishes Catholicism brick by brick.



I think I see your tongue protruding from your cheek...

Seriously, apart from the "reduction of time in purgatory" issue there is the simple problem of praying for the benefit of those who have already died. The idea of praying for the dead for any reason is completely unbiblical - and thus one of the primary aspects of the requiem mass is shot through with grave error.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 23, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> jambo said:
> 
> 
> > The belief is that the more masses said for the deceased then the less time they will stay in purgatory. Its quite unfair really if the deceased was unpopular or didn't know too many people! As in almost all things Catholic, the book of Hebrews demolishes Catholicism brick by brick.
> ...


----------



## jambo (Aug 23, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> the requiem mass is shot through with grave error.



Not just my tongue protruding from the cheek!

What a lot of non-RCs do not realise is that the requiem mass is only the beginning. On say the anniversary of the death of a loved one the priest may receive a mass card so he is meant to say a mass for the dead person. These cards are sold by the RC church and echoes of the selling of indulgences in Luther's day. I have often wondered how many priests would actually say mass for the individual they receive a card for.


----------



## dudley (Aug 23, 2011)

*It is another Roman catholic heresy that says we are not saved by Christ’s merit*



jambo said:


> The belief is that the more masses said for the deceased then the less time they will stay in purgatory. Its quite unfair really if the deceased was unpopular or didn't know too many people! As in almost all things Catholic, the book of Hebrews demolishes Catholicism brick by brick.



Amen Stuart, The Roman catholic mass is itself an abomination and a blasphemy on the simple message of salvation in that Christ died once to save all who place their faith in Him alone for salvation. The RC Lords Supper celebrated in the mass is also a blasphemy on the Lords Supper in that they believe that through the magical words of a RC priest the bread and wine actually become the physical body of Christ. It is not as we Protestants rightfully celebrate it a memorial of His sacrifice. We receive Christ spiritually by our faith when we receive the elements which remain bread and wine. The Romanists continually sacrifice Christ over and over in their mass which is as I said is an abomination. The requiem mass is as Eoghan said being said for the benefit of the deceased. It is another Roman catholic heresy that says we are not saved by Christ’s merit , we must save ourselves and we have not done enough before during our life so we must suffer further after our death to purify us for our own salvation. You see everything about Roman catholicism places the message of salvation on the poor human being who is incapable of saving himself. This deception is a master deceit of the devil, Himself who has the true power in the Roman catholic church. It makes and leads people to loose hope and turns people away from the true message of salvation. Thank God for the book of Hebrews. It does as you say Stuart ;"demolish Catholicism brick by brick" as I pray God it should be. Roman Catholicism hopefully will some day be destroyed. Roman Catholicism is a deceitful lie created and influenced by Satan Himself. It is why I left the Roman catholic church, renounced Roman Catholicism openly and renounced her antichrist pope as did the Protestant reformers . It is why I am so thankful today , and by the amazing grace of God alone , to be a Protestant. I am so thankful I have escaped d the chains and bondage of popery and the Romanists. I am happy and thankful to God almighty that I am now a Presbyterian and a Reformed Protestant!


----------



## JBaldwin (Aug 23, 2011)

This is true. However, a lot of the musical Requiems written these days (eg. Rutter's) were never intended to be part of a funeral service, and in fact, Rutter wrote his Requiem as a remembrance rather than a mass. He is not a catholic.


----------



## SueS (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree about musical requiems - I've sung several of them, including the Rutter and the Durufle Requiems and they were all beautiful in their own rights.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 25, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > jambo said:
> ...



TOTALLY unplanned....


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 26, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



You couldn't have punned it better.


----------



## dudley (Aug 30, 2011)

Rich Koster said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...


 
The Roman catholic mass is not only shot through with "grave error" it is all error....and is really an abomination and a further insult to Christ as the Romanists incorrectly believe that the mass is a continuation of the sacrifice of Christ on Calvary. It is abominable because it defies the scriptural direction to us ‘It is finished’ we can as men do no more. It has been completed by Christ alone. We are saved not because of what we continue to do but because Christ did it for us; we are saved by faith alone in Christ alone , the wonderful Protestant doctrine of Justification. 

I renounce the Roman catholic mass and her teaching of the Lords Supper as did the Reformers. I find totally repugnant the papist tradition of worshipping a piece of bread that they claim has been changed into the actual body and blood of Christ by their Roman catholic priests! This is more than grave error ..the Roman catholic mass is an abomination.


----------

